# property sale price information



## JohnWishToRetire (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi

Can you get true full information about how much a property are selling for in an area, similar to the U.K. even if it's out of date by even up to 2 years ?


Bye John


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

You might want to Google Rightmove Portugal which has loads of information.


----------



## JohnWishToRetire (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorry I did not explain.

I am trying to find out the sold prices of properties, not the asking prices.

As you mention rightmove, they have a tab "Find Sold House Prices" for the UK.

I am trying to find out a similar thing for Portugal.


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi John

As far as I know, there is not an equivalent in Portugal. I have searched the internet but failed to find anything. 
I have read a few reports stating that the average house in Portugal sells for 25% lower than asking price, but that is all the info I can find. 

I think this figure doesn't really help much, as it will vary greatly from area to area.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

What you seem to be looking for does not exist and the property market in Portugal is very different to the property market in the UK. Ignoring the Algarve, there are a vast number of properties here which have remained unsold for years yet the sellers do not drop their prices, each sale is unique (except for new blocks of tourist flats). I have been trying to buy one particular property for over 2 years but the seller won't drop the price, no one else is interested, it has been empty for 6 years and now there is hole in the roof as the timbers rot away, whereas one property I bought I offered less then 50% of the asking price and they couldn't take my money quick enough. If the owner of a place dies the property is equally divided between the descendants so often several people who all have to agree if a sale ever takes place There are a relatively small number of sales and random pricing and you'll even find some places are at different prices with different agents. Here you'll have to put a lot more effort and talk to a lot more people before you make up your own mind on how much a property is worth to you. The estate agents here do not all use similar "format" to present a property thus making it difficult to compare places from different agents. There are some local, usually expat, agents here who will "represent" you and trawl the through the properties to find places which match any criteria you have and arrange all the viewings with different agents so a good one is an invaluable time save a bad one is well ..bad.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree with Bodgie. When we purchased our place it was on the market at a way too high a price, and even after them coming down 15K it was still too expensive. But at the end of the day it would still be sitting here empty now if we had not agreed to pay the price. And it was a bargain compared to the prices we are used to, just what we wanted, just where we wanted.... so you have to pay up if you want it. Pick your agent wisely. I cannot stress that enough. Ask around, find out what their local reputation is.


----------

